# Which flavour do you wish you could Get/ReCreate



## Sk3tz0 (7/1/16)

I'm curious to find out what kinda flavours peeps would like to one day hope to vape ?

Myself: 
IRN-BRU (It's a Scottish Soft Drink so much yum you can buy it at selected Spars)
Captain Morgan Dark Rum (non alcoholic of course  )


----------



## Khan83 (7/1/16)

Curry flavoured ejuice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jan (7/1/16)

Something that keeps mosquitoes away

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stevape;) (7/1/16)

@Jan bhwhahahahaha please make some!!


----------



## Sk3tz0 (7/1/16)

Imagine that Mozzi repellent Vape Clouds.. could hire urself out for Camping Trip charge ppl per Hour.. getting paid to make clouds lol..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (7/1/16)

Sk3tz0 said:


> I'm curious to find out what kinda flavours peeps would like to one day hope to vape ?
> 
> Myself:
> IRN-BRU (It's a Scottish Soft Drink so much yum you can buy it at selected Spars)
> Captain Morgan Dark Rum (non alcoholic of course  )


Is that similar to Iron Brew? Tobecco makes that, I have a bottle but not liking it "too much". It is also very very expensive for local juice, at R220.
If you're in town or Bellville come drip some, might even swap it.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (7/1/16)

Jan said:


> Something that keeps mosquitoes away



+1 !


----------



## VapeDude (7/1/16)

Sk3tz0 said:


> I'm curious to find out what kinda flavours peeps would like to one day hope to vape ?
> 
> Myself:
> IRN-BRU (It's a Scottish Soft Drink so much yum you can buy it at selected Spars)
> Captain Morgan Dark Rum (non alcoholic of course  )



Have you got some Iron, Bru ?


----------



## Sk3tz0 (7/1/16)

KrayFish404 said:


> Is that similar to Iron Brew? Tobecco makes that, I have a bottle but not liking it "too much". It is also very very expensive for local juice, at R220.
> If you're in town or Bellville come drip some, might even swap it.



Nah It's Nothing like the iron brew we get in SA.. this is a sweet Fruity Kinda bubblegum but its not bubblegum. Also Interesting FACT.. its the Scottish Official UnOfficial Regmaaker for a moerse Babalaas..


----------



## E.T. (7/1/16)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sk3tz0 (7/1/16)

Vimto Flavoured Ejuice would be nice aswell  (kinda naming all the Cooldrinks i use to jugg before i get the Power of Diabetes  )


----------



## Sk3tz0 (7/1/16)

E.T. said:


> View attachment 42611


that would taste like nothing..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T. (7/1/16)

Sk3tz0 said:


> that would taste like nothing..


Ha ha jip because........


----------



## Paulie (7/1/16)

Jan said:


> Something that keeps mosquitoes away




Come to think about it i have tasted some juices that would keep them away lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BWS (7/1/16)

Bacon, chilli and garlic wood-fired Pizza


----------



## Sk3tz0 (7/1/16)

BWS said:


> Bacon, chilli and garlic wood-fired Pizza


Ruined the Pizza with Chillie.. Shame on you


----------



## BWS (7/1/16)

Sk3tz0 said:


> Ruined the Pizza with Chillie.. Shame on you



BURN! baby burn!! It needs to burn

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cespian (7/1/16)

C'mon, where are the true South Africans at? Must be vaping Biltong flavour - nice and salty with a hint of peri peri and loads of pepper!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## E.T. (7/1/16)

Cespian said:


> C'mon, where are the true South Africans at? Must be vaping Biltong flavour - nice and salty with a hint of peri peri and loads of pepper!



Why not add vetoek, boerewors and smoked snoek to the list while you are at it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (7/1/16)

E.T. said:


> Why not add vetoek, boerewors and smoked snoek to the list while you are at it?



Actually... that not a bad idea. Vetkoek with Jam... Mmm, I should patent this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BWS (7/1/16)

'Fish on the Rocks' slap chips with salt and vinegar !! A CPT flavour

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sk3tz0 (7/1/16)

BWS said:


> 'Fish on the Rocks' slap chips with salt and vinegar !! A CPT flavour



Full House Gatsby Flavour, with a Perinaise Sauce, now thats CPT Flavour  

@BWS You eating a PIzza not a Curry.. Shame on you.. 

oh what about a Wasabi Flavour Ejuice ?


----------



## shaunnadan (7/1/16)

Sk3tz0 said:


> Ruined the Pizza with Chillie.. Shame on you



everything gets improved by chilli !!!!

ask the colonials who came for a holiday to india  lol

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## BWS (7/1/16)

Sk3tz0 said:


> Full House Gatsby Flavour, with a Perinaise Sauce, now thats CPT Flavour
> 
> 
> 
> oh what about a Wasabi Flavour Ejuice ?



Sushi? I like sushi, all types  but some I wouldn't put wasabi on, would just be cruel and unusual punishment


----------



## Sk3tz0 (7/1/16)

There a time and place for Chilli, just not on a Pizza.. lol however.. Chilli Poppers would be nice now..


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/16)

Sparletta Cream Soda. Have tried a few and none are good enough.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## hands (7/1/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jan (7/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sparletta Cream Soda. Have tried a few and none are good enough.


Vapourmountain menthol ice with a few drops of cream soda flavoring comes close.


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/16)

Jan said:


> Vapourmountain menthol ice with a few drops of cream soda flavoring comes close.



I did do that way back in the old days when I was playing with DIY... and the first time I tried it it was perfect! Of course I didn't record anything and was never able to get it right again. 

That was the day I gave up with DIY.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeDude (7/1/16)

hands said:


> View attachment 42622



Melinda's not good enough ?


----------



## hands (7/1/16)

VapeDude said:


> Melinda's not good enough ?


I want to recreate Ultra Mel for myself

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (7/1/16)

Ginger Beer ->
Peanut Butter NOT WITH JAM -<-> PB and honey with a special Jungle oats cereal taste. 
These americans eat sweets for breakfast. I don't want their vaping diets to be the world's end. Cinnabons, everywhere, 
Hmmm,,, There have been thoughts on this, but it feels like they're going to cover everything possible.
I also want a pizza flavour -> Like pepperoni hahah OR some developer can create a Kit, which includes a base-for the tomato pizza base and a whole array of flavours to mix INTO your pizza :feta cheese, peppers, onion, MEAT: chicken, beef, gammon! hahaha ALLES 

I was disappointed when someone told me that a R300 flavour was strawberry cheesecake, all after tasting of course. There's no cheese taste in Beardvape. There's only overpowering sweet strawberry. 

We need more African combinations of flavours. 

Can someone please enlighten me where to buy flavours in Cape Town? Around Bellville area mainly, please. 

OH@ I would also recommend other alcohol tastes into this _> tassted someone's five pawns once - bourbon one  That was divine. HOwever, I want Jack Daniels Honey bourbon for a special flavour -> 
Brandy as well for something specially South African 

Will keep thinking about what should be created as a vape liquid...


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (7/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> everything gets improved by chilli !!!!
> 
> ask the colonials who came for a holiday to india  lol


And some salt. Don't forget the salt 

Anyone who refuses Chilli: refuses vitamin C , a full-tongue workout, and some refreshed skin pores #versinmense


----------



## Dr Phil (7/1/16)

Still looking for a good coke e juice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (7/1/16)

Honey and mustard taco's, mmmmm

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Sk3tz0 (7/1/16)

Cespian said:


> C'mon, where are the true South Africans at? Must be vaping Biltong flavour - nice and salty with a hint of peri peri and loads of pepper!



Ouma se Xmas Trifle.. how thats a flavour for the South African Vapors..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sk3tz0 (7/1/16)

Oros E juice.. 

Stupid question.. lol.. Can you use the Oros mix hahaha.. and just add the PG VG stuff. (yes i know nothing about mixing)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (7/1/16)

You guys are making me hungry

Vaping on vanilla and chocolate magnum ice cream with a hint of mint would be an adv for me. Need a refreshing flavour

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## picautomaton (7/1/16)

Re-create! Put me down for Dragonscape, I would cough up some bucks to get the flavor recipe. Let's see with the USA being screwed over by the people they voted for maybe they'll release the formula to the world. 
I feel for the vapers across the pond they have such good e-liquid formulae and now it looks like big tobacco and the tax dollar are turning the screws on the industry. Me I would start a fuc.@&$ revolution.


----------

